

Understanding Amazon Web Services - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/05/understanding_a.php

======
brandonkm
Awesome writeup. I really think AWS ec2 and sw3 are still one of the best if
not the best way for startups to scale. Amazon is really ahead of the game
with these services and the support behind them are awesome.

